# Linux and Android Updates



## theFOoL (Jul 2, 2017)

Seems though every other day at least one or 2 Programs/Apps. get updated. Drives me and some others insane/crazy...

What you think? Many just don't look for updates and don't know how. Yes there are Auto update features but some people get tired of having to update. Why can't one OS/Program be Perfect?


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 2, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> Why can't one OS/Program be Perfect?



Because nothing is?


----------



## Kursah (Jul 2, 2017)

Because there is no way to have open compatibility for development and plug all security holes AND continually add new features and hardware support. That's where updates for OSes and apps come in. Can't say it bothers me...rather I've adjusted in my decades of technology use and come to expect regular updates. 

I'd rather have ongoing support and updates than what would be a falsely advertised perfect OS. There is no such thing. Some OSes can be designed to minimize development and support, then you'd have a limited OS capable of far less and would still need updated and re-secured.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 2, 2017)

Yep but Linux/Chrome OS/CloudREADY is on the right path. Been using CloudREADY with 3 Laptops and All run ok though *If you try the Alpha/Dev. Build then it's your problem if things break and have to reinstall

Too many tend to try only to find things broken... (I tell them "That's why it's a Alpha/Dev. Build) only suppose to Test them to back to Stable Build...


----------



## therealmeep (Jul 2, 2017)

That's part of either an explicit or implied agreement when you use pre release builds of os/software.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 2, 2017)

ChromeOS if you want major limitations. To accomplish what I do daily requires a more developed and capable OS. I'll stick to managing hundreds of ChromeOS devices for students though. That is a perfect environment for such an limited application.


----------



## IceScreamer (Jul 2, 2017)

How else would you get new features?


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 2, 2017)

therealmeep said:


> That's part of either an explicit or implied agreement when you use pre release builds of os/software.


Well at least none have broken my laptops... Yet! 



IceScreamer said:


> How else would you get new features?


Well Neverware plans to add more features but it'll take a lot of time to add/test. Its really up to Google as CloudREADY doesn't even have playstore though not sure if they'll add it


----------

